# School Bus Auction



## Mlrtime (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys! Here is an opportunity for you to purchase used school buses from the Douglas County Georgia School System. They would make some of you guys excellent hunting campers/vehicles, etc. Take out the seats, build some bunks, put in a cook stove and a latrine and drive it to hunting camp. Churches might be interested as well. I am a school bus driver in DC and have driven all of these buses at one time or another. You may even see me in the drivers seat on some of the pics as I was moving them about for the pics. I can tell you that on the day of the pics they were all running, though we did have to jump a few off due to sitting all summer. 

I cannot give you a history of each bus so don't bother pm'ing me with umpteen questions. I will tell you this...bus number 13...if you load it with 50 plus kids and have to pull a hill from a dead stop it will take you a minute or two depending on the grade and length of the hill. 

All of these buses were serviced once every month for the life of the vehicle. That means that regardless of miles driven each month all oil and filters were changed. Diesel engines are creampuffs with 179,000 miles or a few more on them.

Here is the link to the page with the buses:   http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/browse/cataucs?catid=402

If you want the whole site: www.publicsurplus.com

Moderators, I put this thread here and in the Campfire. Please do with, as you see fit. I just thought that a few hunters here might be interested and may not see this in the Campfire. 

Also...I ain't getting nothing out of this whatsoever. Consider this my public service announcement

Thanks Y'all...Good Luck...........millertime


----------



## Mlrtime (Sep 20, 2010)

where too?


Aaahhhhhhhh, here it is!


----------

